# Constant "Low Battery" notification popup every second!



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know what caused this, but all of a sudden my phone will go crazy when the battery reach 15% or lower. The screen will constantly turn on with the popup of "Connect Charger: The battery if getting low. _% is remaining." Normally it would turn on ONCE. But now it just keeps spamming me until I either connect a charger or it kills itself.

It's annoying because it makes my phone impossible to use at 15% or less!! Does anyone know what could be causing this? It happened to me on AOKP completely out of the blue, and then I did a complete wipe and flashed AXIOM. And it's still doing it! Has anyone else experience this?

Currently
Axiom 3/1/12
Apex Launcher
Franco 18.6 Kernal
Hybrid 2 Radios


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Are you running any battery monitoring apps? These generally have options to notify you when battery is low. Maybe they are causing some conflict with the stock warning

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## questioncom (Aug 14, 2011)

sorry to tell you but your phone is fucked. I had that same issue last week when I tried aokp. I wiped and went back to Euroskank and it still had the issue. That's how it started. Then it progressed to constantly saying phone was charging when it wasn't. Then wouldnt charge at all.

I got my replacement on Saturday. Call Verizon and have then exchange it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> sorry to tell you but your phone is fucked. I had that same issue last week when I tried aokp. I wiped and went back to Euroskank and it still had the issue. That's how it started. Then it progressed to constantly saying phone was charging when it wasn't. Then wouldnt charge at all.
> 
> I got my replacement on Saturday. Call Verizon and have then exchange it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Are you serious?! It was so random though and just started happening for no reason. I guess I should nandroid, relock the boatloader, and flash the stock img. I suppose if after all that it STILL does it then it must be a hardware thing?

ALSO, I was one of the guys that bought the Gnex the first day it was for sale. I have no insurance. Soooo, will Verizon even take it back? This annoys me because IMO my screen was pretty good in regards to all the complaints of banding/colors.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

itch808 said:


> No
> 
> Are you serious?! It was so random though and just started happening for no reason. I guess I should nandroid, relock the boatloader, and flash the stock img. I suppose if after all that it STILL does it then it must be a hardware thing?
> 
> ALSO, I was one of the guys that bought the Gnex the first day it was for sale. I have no insurance. Soooo, will Verizon even take it back? This annoys me because IMO my screen was pretty good in regards to all the complaints of banding/colors.


Verizon will take the phone back. They will tell you on the phone to factory reset again and see if it happens. I usually just tell them that I have already factory reset the phone and they will send out a replacement.


----------



## Roland Stone (Aug 8, 2012)

Same thing is happening to me. Looking for a fix is how I found this thread.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

have you tried simply flashing a rom, not restoring ANY apps and see if it still does it? At least you could rule out an app as a cause.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I had this problem last year with my GNex. Verizon exchanged it. I think your charging port is going out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruffryder91290 (Jun 24, 2011)

I had a similar problem where my phone would say it was charging when it wasn't which would turn my screen on. It also would spam me with connect charger when bellow 15%. The problem for me was the charger port on the phone. The metal piece was bent down touching another piece in my phone. I turned the phone off, pulled out the battery and with a knife bent the connector in the charger port slightly up until center. The problems haven't occurred since.


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

itch808 said:


> ALSO, I was one of the guys that bought the Gnex the first day it was for sale. I have no insurance. Soooo, will Verizon even take it back? This annoys me because IMO my screen was pretty good in regards to all the complaints of banding/colors.


They normally won't do a warranty replacement after a year. You may get lucky but I wouldn't get your hopes up.

Edit: Uh...sorry for the necropost I thought this was a new thread until I saw your comment was posted March of 2012.


----------

